# New Headlights/Fog Lights



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys, i want to get the HID look on my car but i cant really spring for an HID kit. I was thinking of just replacing the bulbs with ones that look similar. You guys have any advice with like how bright i should go and how much they will cost and also were to purchase them. Also i want to do the fog lights too. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Silverstars. Stock is 55w low and 65w high and the fogs I don't know maybe 30's. Thats the most you can go leaglly but I've seen people put highbeams in the lowbeams for extra lighting. You can get them at Autozone, they cost around $40 a set. I've been using the regular ones for along time, also the Silverstar Ultras suspose to be brighter and last longer.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Fogs*

The Stock Bulb in the Fogs is a 40W, found this out when I went to change mine. Bought at set of 65's off ebay, only to find that bulb is different than the stock ones. Can't get the bulb to fit into the socket at the back of the light. Need some imfo on what number bulb in a 65W will really work on my 06' GOAT..
Thanks,
KICKS06
DALLAS, GA.



gm4life said:


> Silverstars. Stock is 55w low and 65w high and the fogs I don't know maybe 30's. Thats the most you can go leaglly but I've seen people put highbeams in the lowbeams for extra lighting. You can get them at Autozone, they cost around $40 a set. I've been using the regular ones for along time, also the Silverstar Ultras suspose to be brighter and last longer.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used silverstar and I was never happy with the look. There is a difference but you have to look... and look ....and question and finally say,,yes, I see a difference. Waste of money. We all see them and we all know the real deal. 

They now sell a true HID kit for 155.00 shipped. I plan on doing purchasing this kit for Christmas so I'll let you know. 
Save 20 bucks a week and this spring you can have the real deal instead of the wannabee's.
xenoneyes.com

:cool


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dot*

I just read on an HID website that NO aftermarket xenon HID system is DOT approved. Maybe someone out there can clarify if there is a possibilty of being pulled over and possibly removing the system. I'm pretty naive with this street vs off road legal stuff but if there is a chance, I may reconsider.

Frank


----------



## gto06rob (Oct 24, 2006)

i put HID on the goat and it really looks good. it is not hard to do


----------

